# 3x3x5 Tutorial



## ThomasJE (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's my new 3x3x5 tutorial. I've been working on it during the past week (along with the rest of the website), so feel free to comment, ask any questions, or correct anything.

http://thomasje.webs.com/3x3x5-tutorial


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool :U


----------

